# Die Auswirkung von Tierschutzgesetz und bayerischem Fischereigesetz auf Gewässeranpachtungen



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch bei dieser Gelegenheit mal ein Beispiel geben, wie die Auslegung des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes und des bayerischen Fischereigesetzes dazu führen, dass Angelvereine immer stärker Probleme beim Anpachten von natürlichen Gewässern bekommen:

Mein Verein (etwas mehr als 200 Mitglieder) hat die außerordentlich attraktive Möglichkeit erhalten, drei km eines Flüsschen (ca. 8 Meter breit) in Oberfranken zu pachten. Da die Anzahl pro Jahr auszugebender Tages- und Jahreskarten in Bayern behördlich zu genehmigen ist, fragten wir bei der zulässigen Fachstelle an, ob und wenn ja welche Limitierung es für diesen Gewässerabschnitt gibt. Die Antwort war, dass man uns pro Jahr 200 Tageskarten zubilligt, da eine darüber hinausgehende Befischung des Gewässers nicht zu verantworten sei . Zugrunde gelegt wird natürlich, dass die Beangelung ausschließlich dem Nahrungserwerb dient und damit eine entsprechende Entnahme erfolgt.

Das Ende vom Lied: Da der Verpächter auch einige Karten beansprucht und die verfügbare Anzahl Jahreskarten weiter sinkt, damit verbunden jedes Vereinsmitglied also nicht mal einen Besuch pro Jahr zugesprochen bekommen würde, wird der Verein das Gewässer nicht anpachten. Stattdessen hat sich ein gut betuchtes Vereinsmitglied entschlossen das Gewässer zu pachten und einen Teil der 200 Tageskarten an gute Bekannte (zu denen ich glücklicherweise zähle ) zu verkaufen. 

Fazit: Da die oben beschriebene Gesetzes- und Vorschriftenlage immer strikter ausgelegt wird, erkennt man immer stärker einen Rückzug von Vereinen von den natürlichen Gewässern hin zu "Puffanlagen", also Gewässern, die nicht der Hegepflicht unterliegen. Natürliche Gewässer werden zunehmend privat gepachtet und so dem Zugang des "kleinen Mannes" entzogen.

So sieht Realpolitik "für Menschen" aus, wenn Ideologen am Werk sind. Und dann wundert sich die Politik, wenn populistische Strömungen an Macht gewinnen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2018)

Die Festlegung auf eine bestimmte Anzahl von Jahreskarten gibt es schon lange, auch bei neu anstandenen Baggerseen.
Zugrunde gelegt wird, dass ein Gewässer eine gewisse natürliche Reproduktionsrate von Fischen gewährleisten muss.
Diese Disskussion hat mit "kleinem Mann" nichts zu tun, denn ein Verein "kleiner Männer" bekommt nicht weniger Fischereiberechtigungskarten zugesprochen als dem reichen Mann und der Millionärin: 200 Karten sind und bleiben 200 Karten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Festlegung auf eine bestimmte Anzahl von Jahreskarten gibt es schon lange, auch bei neu anstandenen Baggerseen.
> Zugrunde gelegt wird, dass ein Gewässer eine gewisse natürliche Reproduktionsrate von Fischen gewährleisten muss.
> Diese Disskussion hat mit "kleinem Mann" nichts zu tun, denn ein Verein "kleiner Männer" bekommt nicht weniger Fischereiberechtigungskarten zugesprochen als dem reichen Mann und der Millionärin: 200 Karten sind und bleiben 200 Karten.



In Mittelfranken gibt es diesen Zirkus (noch) nicht. Und das ist gut so. Mein Verein hat u.a. 2km kleinen Fluss, 4 km mittleren Fluss, alles ohne Begrenzung und überall Fisch drin. Man muss halt auch mal besetzen. Wie oben geschrieben: Wenn Ideologen am Werk sind, wird's übel.

Klar hat das was mit "kleiner Mann" zu tun. Die Vereine pachten die Gewässer nicht mehr, weil es sonst Mord und Totschlag gibt (wer bekommt Tageskarten?), also freuen sich Privatpersonen, die dann zum Zug kommen. Und schon ist das Gewässer der Allgemeinheit entzogen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2018)

Diese Argumentation erschließt sich mir nicht; 200 Jahreskarten sind 200 Jahreskarten;

Wenn ihr als Verein der kleinen Männer darauf verzichtet, dann überlasst dies eben dem Millionär, der bekommt nicht mehr Erlaubnisscheine und zahlt dieselbe Pacht. Das ist ein Hausgemachtes Problem.
Aber überlege mal in Ruhe folgendes:
Bei uns gibt es viele Vereine, die deswegen Gewässerkarte für einzelen Gewässer des Vereins, Kombikarten für mehrere usw. vergeben. Usus.
Oder aber alle Gewässererlaubnisse zusammenzählen und damit einen Pool an Jahreskarten für den Verein bilden. Machen wir und ganz legal: Beispiel: Gewässer A bietet 150 Erlaubnisse, Gewässer B 400, Gewässer C 200=> Zusammen 550, bei Kreisbehörde gesamt 500 Jahreserlaubnisscheine beantragt.
Nachteil: Vereine pachten sich jede Pfütze an, um den Pool zu erhöhen, auch wenn ganz bewußt das Gewässer nicht bewirtschaftet werden soll, was auch keinen stört, weil damit nur mehr Mitglieder an die interessanten Gewässer können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation erschließt sich mir nicht; 200 Jahreskarten sind 200 Jahreskarten;
> 
> Wenn ihr als Verein der kleinen Männer darauf verzichtet, dann überlasst dies eben dem Millionär, der bekommt nicht mehr Erlaubnisscheine und zahlt dieselbe Pacht. Das ist ein Hausgemachtes Problem.



Warum habe ich diesen Thread in den Bereich Politik eingestellt? Weil es ausschließlich um den Willen der Bezirkspolitiker geht. In Mittelfranken alles kein Problem, in Oberfranken großes Drama. 
Wir haben in Mittelfranken intakte Gewässer, ohne diesen Unsinn am Hals zu haben. Warum geht das also nicht in Oberfranken?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr als Verein der kleinen Männer darauf verzichtet, dann überlasst dies eben dem Millionär, der bekommt nicht mehr Erlaubnisscheine und zahlt dieselbe Pacht. Das ist ein Hausgemachtes Problem.



Willst du im Verein dann Losverfahren einführen oder wie wird festgelegt, welches Mitglied eine Tageskarte bekommt und welches nicht?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Machen wir und ganz legal: Beispiel: Gewässer A bietet 150 Erlaubnisse, Gewässer B 400, Gewässer C 200=> Zusammen 550, bei Kreisbehörde gesamt 500 Jahreserlaubnisscheine beantragt.



Unsere Gewässer liegen aber nicht im gleichen Regierungsbezirk. Einige sind in Mittelfranken, einige in Oberfranken. Beide Bezirke schließen gemeinsame Jahreserlaubnisscheine aus. So sieht es aus im Kleinstaatentum. 

In Mittelfranken funktioniert der von dir beschriebene Ansatz. In Oberfranken lehnt man ihn ab. Kleinstaaterei vom Feinsten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2018)

Mir steht es fern und nicht zu, dir Ratschläge zugeben,
aber meine Vorgehensweise wäre gewesen, das Gewässer, wenn Pacht attraktiv, erst einmal für den Verein zu sichern und dann an die Problemlösung der Jahreserlaubnisscheine zu gehen.
Meiner Erfahrung ist, dass man mit den Behörden um eine Erhöhung der Anzahl der Fischereiberechtigungskarten erfolgreich diskutieren kann, nachverhandeln kann, Argumente wie Jugendförderung, Hege und Pflege usw. haben bisher immer gezogen.
Meiner Erfahrung nach, mögen so viele Mitgleider gar keine Erlaubnisscheine für neue Gewässer; mich enttäuscht das immer wieder aufs neue, dass den meisten das bisherige ausreicht und sie sich neuen sogar verwehren. Klar, denn neue Pacht, gleicher Mitgliedsbeitrag bei gleicher Mitgliederzahl bedeutet zunächst gerechnet weniger Besatz, die ewige Leier der ewig motzenden Mitglieder. Damit ergibt sich aber problemlos die Chance, getrennte Gewässerkarten auszugeben, eben für das neue Gewässer eine eigene mit eigenem Beitrag.
Zudem ermöglichen diese 200 Erlaubnisscheine zusätzlich 200 neue Mitglieder, die jedoch nicht aufgenommen werden müssen, aber es ist wichtig vorsorglich Reserven an zu vergebenden Erlaugbnisscheinen zu haben, wenn bei Neuverpachtung eines Gewässers die Erlaubnisscheine behördlich plötzlich gekürzt werden. Oder ihr bei Pachterhöhungen und generell steigenden Kosten neue Mitglieder braucht, um die Beiträge, gerade für den kleinen Mann, nicht zu sehr erhöhen zu müssen.
Es gibt tatsächlich viele, hier jetzt nicht genannte, Möglichkeiten bei der Anpacht des neuen Gewässers, die in der Praxis problemlos laufen, oft mittelfristig aber sogar Probleme verhindern. Und die im Sinne des "kleinen Mannes" sind. Schade, dass ihr womöglich eine Chance für den kleinen Mann zugunsten eines reichen Mann vergeben habt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Oktober 2018)

Servus,
Ich frag ich mich grade was das nun mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu tun hat ?
Desweiteren hättet ihr euch um eine vereinsinterne Lösung Gedanken machen können, wie Toni 1962 schon anmerkte. 
Sei froh das es nun anderweitig verpachtet ist, bei 200 Mitgliedern wären die 3 km sowieso dauerleer gewesen oder zum Fließwasserpuff mutiert. Ist fürs Gewässer möglicherweise besser so, vorrausgesetzt der neue Pächter hat genug Ahnung und Asche.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,



> Zudem ermöglichen diese 200 Erlaubnisscheine zusätzlich 200 neue Mitgieder



Das erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. 

Ich dachte die Tageskarten reichen nicht mal für die Bestandsmitglieder aus?



> Mein Verein hat u.a. 2km kleinen Fluss, 4 km mittleren Fluss, alles ohne Begrenzung und überall Fisch drin.



Mein Verein hat ein paar km eines Forellenbachs, der allen Mitgliedern zu Verfügung steht.

Da kommen so ca. 800 -1000 Rutentage pro Jahr zusammen. Maßige Fische kann man da auch gut fangen. Nicht immer, aber in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder .

Angeln tu ich persönlich dort nicht. Ist m.E. eigentlich kein Gewässer für einen Verein dieser Größe.

Ne gewisse Logik kann ich der Erlaubnisscheinbegrenzung für Naturgewässer nicht absprechen. 

Lässt sich aber wie Toni beschrieben hat leicht aushebeln, wenn es mehrere Gewässer mit größerer Hektarzahl gibt.

Für die Put-and-take-Fraktion gäbe es ja die Teiche.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt, sorry insofern, dass es um 200 Tageskarten und nicht Jahreskarten geht.
200 Tageskarten sind somit nicht 200 neue Mitglieder.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2018)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich frag ich mich grade was das nun mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu tun hat ?



Der Zusammenhang ist ganz einfach: Die Behörde geht davon aus, dass der Angler nur dann angeln darf, wenn er auch Fische entnehmen darf. Eine Regelung, dass die Angler unbegrenzt oft angeln, aber pro Jahr halt nur 1 Hecht entnehmen dürfen, trägt die Behörde mit Verweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz nicht mit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2018)

Also das musst du mir nun explizit nachweisen.
Selbstverständlich schreiben Gewässerbewirtschafter eine Jahreshöchstentnahmemenge z.B. für Hecht vor. Und diese Beschränkung hat jeder Verein, den ich kenne in Bayern, Fischreibezirks unabhängig.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

wenn jeder Angler das Angeln für die Saison einstellen würde, sobald ein maßiger Hecht gefangen würde, wäre das für die Behörde ggf noch akzetpabel.

Aber sie wollen ja, dass jeder so oft angeln kann wie er will, aber eben nur 1 Hecht entnehmen. Da vermuten die Behörden wohl unlautere Absichten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2018)

Behörden vermuten gar nichts ... da überschätzt ihr diese.

Ich kennen keinen Verein, der keine Höchtsentnahmegrenzen hat, sogar bei kaugummifressenden UR-AMI Satzforellen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Behörden vermuten gar nichts ... da überschätzt ihr diese.
> 
> Ich kennen keinen Verein, der keine Höchtsentnahmegrenzen hat, sogar bei kaugummifressenden UR-AMI Satzforellen!



Hier: Hecht, Zander, Forelle nur pro Woche, keine Jahresbegrenzung.
Eine Jahresbegrenzung haben wir nur bei Karpfen, und dort sehr großzügig (35).

Macht man das anders, gibt es sofort Diskussionen bzgl. vermutetem C&R.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2018)

Das macht dein Verein so, oder?

Die Diskussion ist bei Beschränkung pro Woche oder pro Jahr die gleiche.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2018)

Ändert aber nichts an der Frage, ob dann weiterhin geangelt werden darf, wenn ein Fanglimit erreicht ist oder das Angeln für diesen Zeitraum einzustellen ist.

Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb ist die Devise.

Vereinsinterne Schonzeiten und Schonmaße werden bei uns auch deshalb nur noch sehr restriktiv von den Behörden genehmigt.

Für bestimmte Fischarten wie Karpfen z.B. überhaupt nicht mehr.



> Mein Verein hat u.a. 2km kleinen Fluss, 4 km mittleren Fluss, alles ohne Begrenzung und überall Fisch drin. Man muss halt auch mal besetzen.



Damit würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt argumentieren wollen, da wäre mir die Gefahr zu groß, dass der Schuss nach hinten los geht.

Das Argument "bei Lehrer X dürfen wir das aber", hat schon früher in der Schule nicht funktioniert. Dann war es plötzlich bei allen Lehrern verboten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Damit würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt argumentieren wollen, da wäre mir die Gefahr zu groß, dass der Schuss nach hinten los geht.
> 
> Das Argument "bei Lehrer X dürfen wir das aber", hat schon früher in der Schule nicht funktioniert. Dann war es plötzlich bei allen Lehrern verboten.



Deshalb wird damit auch nicht argumentiert. Die Situation ist trotzdem frustrierend.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2018)

> Die Situation ist trotzdem frustrierend.



Das kannst Du laut sagen.

Da bin ich schon mit einigen verbliebenen Nischen zufrieden, die auch bei uns noch geblieben sind. Da muss ich keinen mit der Nase drauf stoßen.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass die Prognosen für die Landtagswahl daneben liegen.

Ich hätte da nur wenig Hoffnung auf Besserung, wenn  Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium in die falschen Hände fallen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Oktober 2018)

Sofern zu den einzelnen Aussagen /Behauptungen ein Link mit der Quelle angefügt wird, ist es für "Nichteingeweihte" besser nachvollziehbar /zu verstehen ...

Soll der Thread informativ sein, Missstände anprangern oder gar eventuell etwas bewegen? 

Für "Angelpolitik" gehört da ein wenig mehr Futter rein


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2018)

Als Hamburger kommt mir das gesamte Konzept spanisch vor.

Ihr habt das Fischerei recht dürft aber nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an angeltagen haben ?

Ein Angeltag ist ja noch kein fang tag!?

Wenn es dort so besondere fische gibt warum ist dort dann kein Aufzucht program?

Warum reichen nicht Fangbegrenzungen das haben wir hier auch wie 1 Lachs und 3 Mefo/ Jahr. 

Wieso darf im ganzen Fluss nicht mehr geangelt werden wenn eine Art überfischt ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sofern zu den einzelnen Aussagen /Behauptungen ein Link mit der Quelle angefügt wird, ist es für "Nichteingeweihte" besser nachvollziehbar /zu verstehen ...
> 
> Soll der Thread informativ sein, Missstände anprangern oder gar eventuell etwas bewegen?
> 
> Für "Angelpolitik" gehört da ein wenig mehr Futter rein



Mir geht es darum transparent zu machen, in welche Richtung sich das Angeln in Deutschland mittlerweile entwickelt und wie sich das ganz real in Bayern auf die Vereine auswirkt.

Was willst du dazu verlinkt haben? Die getroffenen Aussagen bestätigt dir auf Nachfrage der Bezirk Oberfranken.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo miteinander



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sofern zu den einzelnen Aussagen /Behauptungen ein Link mit der Quelle angefügt wird, ist es für "Nichteingeweihte" besser nachvollziehbar /zu verstehen ...
> 
> Soll der Thread informativ sein, Missstände anprangern oder gar eventuell etwas bewegen?
> 
> Für "Angelpolitik" gehört da ein wenig mehr Futter rein



In den Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFR)  gibt es insbesondere im Abschnitt Nr.8 erhellende Aussagen:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97457-69

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2018)

Stulle schrieb:


> Als Hamburger kommt mir das gesamte Konzept spanisch vor.
> 
> Ihr habt das Fischerei recht dürft aber nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an angeltagen haben ?
> 
> ...



Die Limitierung der Tageskarten hat übrigens nichts mit dem Vorhandensein bestimmter Fischarten o.ä. zu tun. Das macht sich einzig und allein stur an der Gewässerfläche fest.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Oktober 2018)

@Naturliebhaber - der Kollege Fischer am Inn hats richtig aufgefasst 

Mein Posting sollte nicht als Vorwurf rüberkommen sondern dazu animieren, Dinge für Außenstehende tatsächlich nachvollziehbar und transparent zu machen.


Halbwahrheiten /Halbwissen gibt es schon zuviel im Netz - deswegen wird es immer schwieriger, bei Leuten Interesse zu wecken.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber - der Kollege Fischer am Inn hats richtig aufgefasst
> 
> Mein Posting sollte nicht als Vorwurf rüberkommen sondern dazu animieren, Dinge für Außenstehende tatsächlich nachvollziehbar und transparent zu machen.
> 
> ...



Alles gut.

@Fischer am Inn: Danke für den Link.

Was mich immer wieder aufregt (und um das zu verstehen, muss man den Zirkus live miterleben oder zig Verordnungen durchackern) ist auch die Kleinstaaterei. Das geht ja viel weiter als das Thema Gewässerzugang.

Beispiel: In Oberfranken ist die Benutzung von Echolots verboten. 
http://www.bfvo.de/bezirksfischereiverordnung; $15
Zitat: "Die Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen und Fischbeständen, die auch zur Auslo-tung der Gewässertiefe dienen können, ist verboten."

Warum das in Oberfranken so ist (im Gegensatz zu anderen Regierungsbezirken), wissen die Götter. Alles Irrsinn.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Oktober 2018)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang ist ganz einfach: Die Behörde geht davon aus, dass der Angler nur dann angeln darf, wenn er auch Fische entnehmen darf. Eine Regelung, dass die Angler unbegrenzt oft angeln, aber pro Jahr halt nur 1 Hecht entnehmen dürfen, trägt die Behörde mit Verweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz nicht mit.



Boah, krasse scheixxe...Das ist dann wirklich offen anglerfeindlich und schreit nach einer Jagdzeit für die Beamten bzw. Sachbearbeiter .
Bei uns scheinen sie noch halbwegs normal zu sein. Alleine mein Jahresfang an den 3 Bächen die ich befische, ist höher als der "offizielle" Gesamtfang. Die paar Leute, die sich das Dschungelfischen hier überhaupt noch antun, halten es alle so wie ich: 98% geht zurück. Erlaubt oder nicht, ist mir furzegal. Würden hier auch nur 5 Angler jeden maßigen abschlagen, bräuchte man im Jahr darauf gar nicht rausgehen. 

So wie bei "Stulle" finde ich es super geregelt. Ich hätte null Problem damit, wenn ich z.B. pro Jahr nur 3 Bachforellen und 1 Äsche entnehmen darf, aber dafür weiterhin die natürlichen Konkurrenten Barsch und Döbel kurz halten darf. Aber das trauen sie uns in Bayern nicht zu, deshalb mach ich es (gern !) weiterhin illegal .


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2018)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Limitierung der Tageskarten hat übrigens nichts mit dem Vorhandensein bestimmter Fischarten o.ä. zu tun. Das macht sich einzig und allein stur an der Gewässerfläche fest.



ich weiß nicht ob der fluss nur knöchel tief ist aber da muss ich jetzt einfach mal das selbe denken wie vorhin im supermarkt als ich die weihnachtsmänner gesehen hab!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich hätte null Problem damit, wenn ich z.B. pro Jahr nur 3 Bachforellen und 1 Äsche entnehmen darf, aber dafür weiterhin die natürlichen Konkurrenten Barsch und Döbel kurz halten darf. Aber das trauen sie uns in Bayern nicht zu, deshalb mach ich es (gern !) weiterhin illegal .



?? Erklär mir bitte was du damit meinst.

Ich in Bayern darf in Gewässer A laut Gewässerordenung des Bewirtschafters pro Jahr 10 Zander/Hecht entnehmen, 30 Forellen und dennoch nach Erreichen der Grenze am Gewässer weiterfischen. Es gibt kein Verbot des Weiterangelns an dem Gewässer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ?? Erklär mir bitte was du damit meinst.
> 
> Ich in Bayern darf in Gewässer A laut Gewässerordenung des Bewirtschafters pro Jahr 10 Zander/Hecht entnehmen, 30 Forellen und dennoch nach Erreichen der Grenze am Gewässer weiterfischen.



Natürlich wird ein so weit gefasstes Limit akzeptiert. Die Frage ist doch, ob ein Limit von 1 Hecht und 1 Forelle akzeptiert würde. In diesem Fall kommt nach meiner Erfahrung schnell eine große Diskussion auf, dass der Verein hier durch die Hintertür C&R betreiben würde. Genau solch ein eng gefasstes Limit wäre aber nötig, um das Angeln auch in kleinen Gewässern für die breite Masse naturgerecht zu gestalten. Die Niederländer machen uns vor, wie es geht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

Lass mal die Niederländer aussen vor, denn sonst erzähle ich dir, wie die Niederländer bei uns an den Seen angeln und stolz ihre Strecken zeigen und im Urlaub deswegen hierher fahren, weil sie endlich Fische ungezwungen entnehmen und essen dürfen.
Die erzählen mir jedesmal wie tierschutzverseucht ihre Regelungen sind und sie im Urlaub nach Bayern ausweichen ....
Also mal diese Diskussion, die Welt rumdum ist besser bitte weglassen, bringt uns nicht weiter.

Diese Diskussion, die du oben ansprichst, hat mich nur einmal berührt, als ich naiv dazu meine, eine in Bayern inzwischen übliche Gewässerordnung vorstellte und seitens des AB beim Ministerium hingehängt wurde.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,



> Die Limitierung der Tageskarten hat übrigens nichts mit dem Vorhandensein bestimmter Fischarten o.ä. zu tun. Das macht sich einzig und allein stur an der Gewässerfläche fest.



Und ich dachte immer, die Fischereifachberatungen sollen mit diversen Formeln erst die Ertragskraft des Gewässers bestimmen und dann die für das Gewässer angemessene Anzahl der Erlaubnisscheine festlegen. So war zumindest die offizielle Lesart.

Also  z.B. für ein ha nahrungsarmen Gebirgsbach weniger Karten als für ein ha eutrophen Baggersee.

Wie das in der Praxis tatsächlich läuft kann ich aber nicht sagen.



> Ich in Bayern darf in Gewässer A laut Gewässerordenung des Bewirtschafters pro Jahr 10 Zander/Hecht entnehmen, 30 Forellen und dennoch nach Erreichen der Grenze am Gewässer weiterfischen.



Auch mit Ködern und Methoden, die üblicherweise zum Fang von Hechten/Zandern und Forellen verwendet werden?

Dann wäre ich an deiner Stelle mit solchen Aussagen auch sehr vorsichtig. Hast ja schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.



> und seitens des AB beim Ministerium hingehängt wurde.



Wer war doch gleich der schlimmste Lump im ganzen Land?

Ich hoffe, dass dies ein Einzelfall bleibt.

Dass sich Angler auch noch gegenseitig in Pfanne hauen, anstatt sowas intern auszutragen finde ich unter aller Kanone.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,



> Zitat: "Die Verwendung von Geräten zur Ortung von Fischen und Fischbeständen, die auch zur Auslotung der Gewässertiefe dienen können, ist verboten."
> 
> Warum das in Oberfranken so ist (im Gegensatz zu anderen Regierungsbezirken), wissen die Götter. Alles Irrsinn.



Ist halt ein Überbleibsel aus der alten AVFiG, da war es ja noch bayernweit verboten.

Gab ja mal Ärger, als ein Blinker-Redakteur am Brombachsee gefischt hat und dazu eine Großaufnahme des Echlotbildschirms abgebildet hatte.
Oberbayern hat ja auch das Nachtangelverbot noch viele Jahre beibehalten.

Das nennt man dann Föderalismus.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Lass mal die Niederländer aussen vor, denn sonst erzähle ich dir, wie die Niederländer bei uns an den Seen angeln und stolz ihre Strecken zeigen und im Urlaub deswegen hierher fahren, weil sie endlich Fische ungezwungen entnehmen und essen dürfen.
> Die erzählen mir jedesmal wie tierschutzverseucht ihre Regelungen sind und sie im Urlaub nach Bayern ausweichen ....
> Also mal diese Diskussion, die Welt rumdum ist besser bitte weglassen, bringt uns nicht weiter.



"Die Niederländer" gibt es genauso wenig wie "die Deutschen". Klar gibt es da auch Angler, die mit den aktuellen Regelungen nicht einverstanden sind. Die stellen aber eine Minderheit. In meinem Verein wollte die absolute Mehrheit (160 Ja-Stimmen, ca. 40 dagegen) in einem 10ha-Weiher ein Küchenfenster für Karpfen einführen, und es wurde seitens der Behörden mit Hinweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz, bzw. die Bestimmungen zu C&R, verboten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch mit Ködern und Methoden, die üblicherweise zum Fang von Hechten/Zandern und Forellen verwendet werden?
> Dann wäre ich an deiner Stelle mit solchen Aussagen auch sehr vorsichtig. Hast ja schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.



Klar darf man das gesetzlich gesehen.
Entnahmemenge wie auch die Festlegung, wie bei Erreichen dieser weitergeangelt werden darf, ist eine interne Angelegenheit zwischen Bewirtschafter und dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigten.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2018)

> ist eine interne Angelegenheit zwischen Bewirtschafter und dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigten.



Das dachte man früher von internen Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten auch mal.

Ich halte es deshalb für klüger, keine schlafenden Hunde zu wecken.



> Küchenfenster für Karpfen



Meines Wissens wird in Mittelfranken für Fischarten wie Karpfen oder Waller grundsätzlich keine Abweichung von den gesetzlichen Regelungen genehmigt. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte zwar der Bewirtschafter vor Ort selber entscheiden können, was für sein Gewässer gut ist, aber das sehen die Behörden leider anders.  Irgendwie scheint da mittlerweile Ideologie vor Bestandssicherung zu gehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das dachte man früher von internen Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten auch mal.
> 
> Ich halte es deshalb für klüger, keine schlafenden Hunde zu wecken.



Ich angel nicht erst seit gestern, aber schon immer kenne ich Schonmaß und Schonzeit gesetzlich vorgegeben.
Wann gab es dazu keine gesetzliche Vorschrift?

Gibt es zu der Fragestellung der vereinsinternen Höchstentnahmemenge und der darus resultierenden Angelausübung eine gesetzliche Vorschrift? Wenn JA, bitte mir sofort mitteilen!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Toni_1962
Hallo miteinander




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gibt es zu der Fragestellung der vereinsinternen Höchstentnahmemenge und der darus resultierenden Angelausübung eine gesetzliche Vorschrift? Wenn JA, bitte mir sofort mitteilen!



Die gesetzl. Grundlage ist der Art. 29 BayFiG.
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG-29

Der Prüfungsmaßstab ist die Frage ob *Nachteile für das Fischwasser zu befürchten sind*. Inhaltlich wird diese Frage durch das Gutachten der Fischereifachberatung beantwortet. Umgesetzt wird das Gutachten von der Unteren Fischreibehörde (=Kreisverwaltungsbehörde) in dem sie die Aussagen durch einen Bescheid in eine rechtsverbindliche Form bringt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2018)

Sorry .. aber der Art. 29 BayFiG greift nicht. Hat mit der Fragestellung nichts zu tun!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Toni_1962
Hallo miteinander

Praktisch alle Entscheidungen der Unteren Fischereibehörde beruhen auf Art. 29 BayFiG. In der Praxis bedeutet das, dass die Vereine ihre Erlaubnisscheine genehmigen lassen müssen. Und das läuft eben über Art.29 BayFiG. Und da werden dann eben die Fragen geregelt wie viele Scheine ausgegeben werden dürfen, ob der Verein intern das Schonmaß oder die Schonzeit ausweiten darf usw.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2018)

Da legen sie die Vorschriften aber weit auß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Oktober 2018)

Und dann fragen mich immer noch viele, warum ich behaupte, dass ein Fischereigesetz in D auf eine Briefmarke passen muss, wenn eine Steuererklärung auf einen Bierdeckel passen soll... In D mit einem Aktenordner unterm Arm zum Angeln, in DK mit einem DIN A6 Zettel. Läuft bei uns...


----------



## nostradamus (8. Oktober 2018)

hi,
das ganze ist echt übel und wird dazu führen, dass die Angelvereine weiter abnehmen und sie sich keine fließgewässer mehr leisten können und somit werden einzelne Pächter und verpächter profitieren! 
Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass ich nicht in Bayern wohne. Desweiteren finde ich es auch witzig, dass sich einige beschweren und sie dennoch ihr Kreuz bei der Wahl immer an der selben stelle setzen! 

gruß
mario


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> das ganze ist echt übel und wird dazu führen, dass die Angelvereine weiter abnehmen und sie sich keine fließgewässer mehr leisten können und somit werden einzelne Pächter und verpächter profitieren!
> Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass ich nicht in Bayern wohne. Desweiteren finde ich es auch witzig, dass sich einige beschweren und sie dennoch ihr Kreuz bei der Wahl immer an der selben stelle setzen!
> 
> ...



Ich hatte dazu kürzlich ein Gespräch mit dem Bürgermeister von Herzogenaurach (der hat ein SPD-Parteibuch). Dessen sinngemäße Antwort: "Angeln und Jagd spielen doch als Wahlkriterien keine Rolle. Es geht um Bildung, Landwirtschaft, Umweltschutz." 
Ich denke, da trifft er den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## nostradamus (8. Oktober 2018)

Guter einwand! Ja, da hat er natürlich auch recht! Trotzdem wird er sich umschauen, wenn er x Stimmen weniger hat und diese vielleicht genau fehlen!  
Bundesweit spielen Jäger und Angler schon eine gewisse rolle, wenn sie auch wirklich überlegen würden, wenn man wählt...


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Toni_1962
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Praktisch alle Entscheidungen der Unteren Fischereibehörde beruhen auf Art. 29 BayFiG. In der Praxis bedeutet das, dass die Vereine ihre Erlaubnisscheine genehmigen lassen müssen. Und das läuft eben über Art.29 BayFiG. Und da werden dann eben die Fragen geregelt wie viele Scheine ausgegeben werden dürfen, ob der Verein intern das Schonmaß oder die Schonzeit ausweiten darf usw.
> ...



Das mag ja sein und ist so,
hat aber mit der konkreten Behauptung, um die es nun ging und zu der ich den Beleg forderte, nichts zu tun.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Oktober 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> das ganze ist echt übel und wird dazu führen, dass die Angelvereine weiter abnehmen und sie sich keine fließgewässer mehr leisten können und somit werden einzelne Pächter und verpächter profitieren!
> Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass ich nicht in Bayern wohne. Desweiteren finde ich es auch witzig, dass sich einige beschweren und sie dennoch ihr Kreuz bei der Wahl immer an der selben stelle setzen!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Von aufgelösten Angelvereinen habe ich bei uns in der Gegend noch nichts gehört. Andererseits, die Pachtpreise bei uns sind meist schon happig, wohl dem Verein, der rechtzeitig (vor vielen Jahrzehnten) Fischereirechte kaufen konnte. Bei meinem Verein ist es so, dass etwa die Hälfte der Gewässer unser Eigentum ist. Für die andere Hälfte zahlen wir etwa 50.000 Euro Pacht im Jahr.
Ich selbst bin froh, dass ich in Bayern wohne, da ich unsere Gewässer schon schätze, die bieten eine breite Palette für viele Arten der Angelei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,



> Ich angel nicht erst seit gestern, aber schon immer kenne ich Schonmaß und Schonzeit gesetzlich vorgegeben.
> Wann gab es dazu keine gesetzliche Vorschrift?



Ich angel auch schon etwas länger und die ersten Jahrzehnte galten bei uns im Verein Schonmaße und Schonzeiten, die deutlich länger waren, als die Vorschriften der AVFiG.

Da dachte man auch immer, die Vereine könnten das intern weiter fassen, die die AVFiG würde nur Mindestrahmen setzen.

Dann hat jemand erfolgreich dagegen geklagt, dass er durch höhere Vereinsschonmaße zu einem Verstoß gegen Art 11 Abs 8 AVFiG gezwungen würde.

Seitdem muss die Fischereifachberatung jede Ausdehnung genehmigen, und dafür braucht man stichhaltige Gründe. Bei uns gelten seitdem fast nur noch die gesetzlichen Regelungen.

Deshalb ist das Küchenfenster für Karpfen von Naturliebhaber ja auch grandios gescheitert.

Deshalb wäre ich immer vorsichtig irgendwelche Regeln zu posten, die böswillige Mitleser als C&R durch die Hintertür auffassen könnten.

Sonst kriegen die Fachberatungen evtl. wieder zusätzliche Arbeit.

Ich gönne es jedem, der frei entscheiden kann, ob er einen Fisch nun verwerten kann und will oder nicht.
Und ich möchte auch, dass sich da keine Behörde mit Verboten oder Geboten  einmischt.

Wenn solche Themen in der Öffentlichkeit zu breit getreten werden, könnten die aber schon auf dumme Gedanken kommen.

Was macht z.B. ein Dorschangler auf dem Kutter, der über nen Schwarm treibt, wenn er den fünften Dorsch entnommen hat.
Der könnte auch schreiben, dann pilke ich halt auf Wittling etc. weiter.

Würde ich persönlich aber nicht für klug halten, sowas öffentlich zu posten.

Aber da hat halt jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2018)

Also gibt es keine gesetzlichen Regelungen ...
keinerei


----------



## nostradamus (9. Oktober 2018)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Von aufgelösten Angelvereinen habe ich bei uns in der Gegend noch nichts gehört. Andererseits, die Pachtpreise bei uns sind meist schon happig, wohl dem Verein, der rechtzeitig (vor vielen Jahrzehnten) Fischereirechte kaufen konnte. Bei meinem Verein ist es so, dass etwa die Hälfte der Gewässer unser Eigentum ist. Für die andere Hälfte zahlen wir etwa 50.000 Euro Pacht im Jahr.
> Ich selbst bin froh, dass ich in Bayern wohne, da ich unsere Gewässer schon schätze, die bieten eine breite Palette für viele Arten der Angelei.
> Petri Heil
> Lajos



Hi Lajos,
das mit dem auflösen von Vereinen wird bei diesen Regelungen bestimmt kommen. Viele Vereine haben ihr Gewässer doch gepachtet und wenn man wie in diesem Beispiel nur 200 Tagesscheine für ein Gewässer bekommt, dass ohnehin einen hohen Pachtpreis hat, wäre das die konsequenz. 
50.000 Pacht ist für normale Vereine kaum machbar! Ich gehe mal von Hessen aus und gerade wir in nord-und mittelhessen haben relativ kleine vereine und das wäre der Untergang! In Bayern gibt es bestimmt auch einige kleinere Vereine, die nicht über 500 plus mitglieder haben. 
Bei den Regelungen kann jeder froh sein, der einen langfristigen Pachtvertrag besitzt oder aber über eigene Gewässer verfügt! 

Das Bayern mega schöne Gewässer hat ist doch jedem bekannt! 

Gruß
mario


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Oktober 2018)

Einfach gegen die Beschränkung auf Angelscheine klagen. Um das Gewässer nicht zu überfordern  muss die Jahresfangmenge das Kriterium sein. Sonst kann passieren dass alle Tageskarten ausgegeben wurden und der Naturertrag nicht abgeschöpft ist. Das wäre dann eine Enteignung, zumindest ein unerlaubter Eingriff der Behörde in Eigentum.
Dem Bauer schreibt doch auch keiner vor wieviel TonnenGetreide er ernten darf.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2018)

Nicht vergessen, dass die Fische in nicht abgeschlossenen Gewässern keinen Eigentümer haben, bis sie gefangen (angeeignet) werden.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2018)

> Also gibt es keine gesetzlichen Regelungen ...
> keinerei



Explizit sind mir keine bekannt. Und ich bin auch nicht scharf darauf, dass welche kommen.

Momentan könnte nur der einzelne Angler Ärger bekommen, je nach individueller Sachlage.

Ob das so bleibt kann niemand garantieren, und in Bayern für die Zeit nach dem 14. Oktober schon gar nicht.

Deshalb finde ich es besser, wenn das möglichst wenig öffentlich thematisiert wird. Sonst steigt m.E. das Risiko, dass jemand auf ähnliche Gedanken kommt wie bei den Vereinsschonmaßen/zeiten.



> Einfach gegen die Beschränkung auf Angelscheine klagen.



Könnte man machen.

Aber solange die Fischereifachberatung ordnungsgemäß berechnet hat, wären die Erfolgsaussichten wohl eher gering.
Wenn die wirklich nur Pi mal Daumen abschätzen würden, läge der Fall anders.

Da wäre im Vorfeld ein Gutachten wohl nicht schlecht.

Ob der Fischereiberechtigte tatsächlich ein Recht darauf hat, immer den gesamten Naturertrag abzuschöpfen oder dieser nur eine Höchstgrenze darstellt, kann ich auch nicht sagen.  Ich glaube aber nicht, dass z.B. ein Übertrag ins nächste Jahr möglich wäre.

Aber darüber wissen sicher andere User besser Bescheid.

Problematisch wird die Sache aber meist eh nur, wenn Vereine mit größerer Mitgliederzahl auf Kleingewässer treffen.

Diese Regeln gelten schon seit langem und mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass deshalb in Bayern Angelvereine aufgeben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Oktober 2018)

willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Einfach gegen die Beschränkung auf Angelscheine klagen. Um das Gewässer nicht zu überfordern  muss die Jahresfangmenge das Kriterium sein. Sonst kann passieren dass alle Tageskarten ausgegeben wurden und der Naturertrag nicht abgeschöpft ist. Das wäre dann eine Enteignung, zumindest ein unerlaubter Eingriff der Behörde in Eigentum.
> Dem Bauer schreibt doch auch keiner vor wieviel TonnenGetreide er ernten darf.



Du willst also gegen die Verwaltungsvorschrift zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen klagen?
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97457-69#BayVwV97457-77

8.7.2:
"Die Ausstellung von Sammelerlaubnisscheinen soll grundsätzlich* nur mit einer Festlegung der Anzahl der Tage, an denen der Fischfang erlaubt ist *(Fangtage), genehmigt werden. Die Fangtage sind für jedes einbezogene Fischwasser gesondert und mit der Maßgabe festzulegen, dass die Erlaubnisnehmer *jeden genutzten Fangtag vor Beginn der Fischerei auf dem Erlaubnisschein zu vermerken haben*. "

Nix Fangmenge. Es geht nach Angeltagen.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Problematisch wird die Sache aber meist eh nur, wenn Vereine mit größerer Mitgliederzahl auf Kleingewässer treffen.
> 
> Diese Regeln gelten schon seit langem und mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass deshalb in Bayern Angelvereine aufgeben.





fishhawk schrieb:


> Explizit sind mir keine bekannt. Und ich bin auch nicht scharf darauf, dass welche kommen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich wollte  gerichtlich gegen diese Methode mit der Zuteilung der Angelkarten vorgehen. Die Auskuft dazu der zuständigen Fischereibehörde, wir machen das auf Wunsch vieler Verein damit die sagen können, das ist Vorschrift , da können wir als Verein nix machen. So siehts halt mal wieder aus. Diese Kartenzuteilung ist Schwachsinn und hält keiner gerichtlichen Prüfung stand.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2018)

Hallo  willmalwassagen



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich wollte  gerichtlich gegen diese Methode mit der Zuteilung der Angelkarten vorgehen. Die Auskuft dazu der zuständigen Fischereibehörde, wir machen das auf Wunsch vieler Verein damit die sagen können, das ist Vorschrift , da können wir als Verein nix machen. So siehts halt mal wieder aus. Diese Kartenzuteilung ist Schwachsinn und hält keiner gerichtlichen Prüfung stand.



Ich halte das für einen unerhörten Vorgang wenn die zuständige Fischereibehörde so verfährt. Könntest Du bitte präzise sagen welche Fischereibehörde das so sagt (Name der Behörde).
Danke.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2018)

willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich wollte  gerichtlich gegen diese Methode mit der Zuteilung der Angelkarten vorgehen. Die Auskuft dazu der zuständigen Fischereibehörde, wir machen das auf Wunsch vieler Verein damit die sagen können, das ist Vorschrift , da können wir als Verein nix machen. So siehts halt mal wieder aus. Diese Kartenzuteilung ist Schwachsinn und hält keiner gerichtlichen Prüfung stand.



Na dann warten wir mal den Ausgang deines Verfahrens ab. Da sich ja die Behörden deiner Aussage nach selber ans Messer geliefert haben, wird das Zuteilungsverfahren ja dann bald passe sein.

Ich persönlich glaube allerdings nicht alles, was so erzählt, geschrieben oder gepostet wird.

Momentan vermute ich noch, dass in D der Rechtsstaat noch weitgehend funktioniert.

Also erstmal die gesetzlichen Grundlagen lesen, Verwaltungsakte auf Fehler absuchen, Klagebefugnis prüfen,  ggf. Gutachten einholen, genügend Geld beiseite legen oder mit Rechtsschutzversicherung abklären und dann klagen.

Hier könnte m.E. aber zurzeit nur der inhaber des Fischereirechts auf einen fehlerhaften Verwaltungsakt klagen, nicht der Kauf- oder Pachtinteressent.

Für ne Normenkontrollklage müsste man auch erst die Klagebefugnis prüfen.

Ob sich dann auch jemand für ein Musterverfahren findet, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2018)

willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich wollte  gerichtlich gegen diese Methode mit der Zuteilung der Angelkarten vorgehen. Die Auskuft dazu der zuständigen Fischereibehörde, wir machen das auf Wunsch vieler Verein damit die sagen können, das ist Vorschrift , da können wir als Verein nix machen. So siehts halt mal wieder aus. Diese Kartenzuteilung ist Schwachsinn und hält keiner gerichtlichen Prüfung stand.



Ich bitte dringend um nähere Informationen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich bitte dringend um nähere Informationen!



Ich auch, allerdings vermute ich, dass wir lange darauf warten können ....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Momentan vermute ich noch, dass in D der Rechtsstaat noch weitgehend funktioniert.



Da wirst Du mit Glück noch eine hanvoll andere in diesem Land finden... ;-)

Wenn man klagen will, kann man das! Es gibt in der Regel immer Wege. 

Was mich wundert, ist wirklich, dass im naturschutzgeprägten Bayern die Angler ähh Naturschützer den Schutz der Gewässer/ Natur nicht nachvollziehen bzw. akzeptieren wollen/ können!


----------



## fishhawk (11. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, ist wirklich, dass im naturschutzgeprägten Bayern die Angler ähh Naturschützer den Schutz der Gewässer/ Natur nicht nachvollziehen bzw. akzeptieren wollen/ können!



Seltsam, dass gerade jemand wie Du jetzt Angler mit Naturschützern gleichsetzt.

Sonst wurde doch immer klar getrennt Angler oder Verbände oder Bewirtschafter.

Und den den Bewirtschaftern geht es ja darum, mehr Erlaubnisscheine verkaufe zu können um mehr Einnahmen zu erzielen.

Das wirkt sich schon auf den Wert des Fischereirechts aus.

Von den Verbänden hab ich bisher keine Einwände gehört.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, ist wirklich, dass im naturschutzgeprägten Bayern die Angler ähh Naturschützer den Schutz der Gewässer/ Natur nicht nachvollziehen bzw. akzeptieren wollen/ können!



Hallo,

na ja, so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht bei uns. Wenn ich so zurückblicke; es hat sich nicht so viel verändert in den letzten 50 Jahren. Wir haben zwar 1990 das sogenannte "Abknüppelgebot" (das sowieso keinen interessiert) bekommen, aber groß geändert hat sich auch ansonsten kaum was.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Seltsam, dass gerade jemand wie Du jetzt Angler mit Naturschützern gleichsetzt.
> 
> Sonst wurde doch immer klar getrennt Angler oder Verbände oder Bewirtschafter.



Ich trenne auch weiterhin! Schau doch wer hier überwiegend diskutiert- Angler oder Verbandler/ Bewirtschafter/ Naturschützer?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich trenne auch weiterhin! Schau doch wer hier überwiegend diskutiert- Angler oder Verbandler/ Bewirtschafter/ Naturschützer?



 Sag, wer denn deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sag, wer denn deiner Meinung nach?



Das ausgerechnest Du jetzt fragst- Dich hatte ich als erstes vor Augen, als ich mein Posting verfasst habe....


----------



## fishhawk (11. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich trenne auch weiterhin!



dann ist diese Aussage aber ziemlich irreführend:



> dass im naturschutzgeprägten Bayern die Angler ähh Naturschützer



Klingt schon eher, als ob da alle Bayern über eine Kamm geschoren würden.

Übrigens wäre die Vision, dass in D jedermann ohne Papiere jederzeit ohne Beschränkungen an jedem Gewässer angeln dürfte für mich persönlich eher ne Horror- als ne Wunschvorstellung.

Aber das ist halt meine persönliche Meinung. 

Wenn ich mich für manche Zeitgenossen damit als "Angler" disqualifiziert habe, kann ich das ab.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ausgerechnest Du jetzt fragst- Dich hatte ich als erstes vor Augen, als ich mein Posting verfasst habe....


Also was bin ich deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Klingt schon eher, als ob da alle Bayern über eine Kamm geschoren würden.
> 
> Übrigens wäre die Vision, dass in D jedermann ohne Papiere jederzeit ohne Beschränkungen an jedem Gewässer angeln dürfte für mich persönlich eher ne Horror- als ne Wunschvorstellung.
> 
> ...



Ich habe doch nur vom naturschutzgeprägten Bayern gesprochen- ist das verwerflich oder warum fragst Du, ob ich alle über einen Kamm schere? Ist das etwa in Deinen Augen eine Beleidigung? 

Auch verstehe ich nicht, dass Du jetzt den freien Zugang zu den Gewässern in Bezug auf meine Aussage reininterpretierst. Habe ich weder gefordert noch eine Beschränkung kritisiert, sondern lediglich mein Erstaunen zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass es kritisiert wird. 

Für mich ist höchstens die Regelung als solches zu kritisieren und ich bin da bei willmalwassagen. Als direkt Betroffener würde ich das sicherlich rechtlich prüfen lassen, ggf. auch die dazugehörige Verordnung. In meinen Augen nur haltbar, wenn die nicht überprüft und somit als gegeben hingenommen wird. Nach der Argumentation muss es auch eine Begrenzung für alle anderen Nutzer der Gewässer in Bayern geben (Badegäste etc.). Lediglich die Entnahme darf/ kann geregelt werden- oder wie will man das glaubhaft begründen? Nur über die Ausgabe von Tageskarten droht jedem Gewässer in Bayern der Kollaps?

Insofern bin ich tatsächlich dankbar, dass so ein Thema mal hinterfragt wird und es jemanden gibt, der diese Regelung nicht einfach hinnehmen will und zumindest hinterfragt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2018)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also was bin ich deiner Meinung nach?



Das beantworte ich lieber nicht, denn ich weiß nicht mehr ob der Satz, den ich vor Augen habe, nicht in einer PN von Dir stand. Nachher bekomme ich wieder böse Schreiben, weil ich aus irgendeiner PN etwas veröffentlicht habe. Ne, lass mal lieber...


----------



## fishhawk (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich nur geschrieben, dass deine Aussage 





> die Angler ähh Naturschützer


 ziemlich irreführend klingt.

Wenn du das ganz anders gemeint hast, darfst du das gerne richtigstellen.



> Auch verstehe ich nicht, dass Du jetzt den freien Zugang zu den Gewässern in Bezug auf meine Aussage reininterpretierst.



Kann man hier eigentlich mal seine persönliche Meinung schreiben, ohne dass du das sofort auf dich beziehst?

Und natürlich kann man die Regelung hinterfragen oder sogar rechtlich überprüfen lassen. Hab ich ja mehrmals geschrieben.

Und angeblich hat ja ein user hier schon eine Klage laufen, die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zur Abschaffung der bisherigen Regelungen führen wird.

Ob es wirklich so kommt kann ich natürlich beurteilen.

Und was das in der Folge für Änderungen brächte auch nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Oktober 2018)

> Lediglich die Entnahme darf/ kann geregelt werden- oder wie will man das glaubhaft begründen?



Das heißt dann, dass in Zukunft Erlaubnisscheine nicht mehr pro Tag/Woche etc. gelten, sondern so solange, bis die zulässigen Höchstfangmengen ausgeschöpft worden sind, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2018)

Ja, das verstehst Du falsch, hast aber noch zwei Versuche- und ich denke mit ein wenig Anstrengung erreichst Du das Ziel....


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2018)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das beantworte ich lieber nicht, denn ich weiß nicht mehr ob der Satz, den ich vor Augen habe, nicht in einer PN von Dir stand. Nachher bekomme ich wieder böse Schreiben, weil ich aus irgendeiner PN etwas veröffentlicht habe. Ne, lass mal lieber...



Amüsant wie immer


----------



## fishhawk (11. Oktober 2018)

> Nach der Argumentation muss es auch eine Begrenzung für alle anderen Nutzer der Gewässer in Bayern geben (Badegäste etc.).



Heißt das, dass dann für alle bayerischen Gewässer mit Bade- / Bootsverbot auch ein Angelverbot gelten müsste?

Würde ich jetzt nichts von halten.


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2018)

Lieber @Fisherbandit1000 , lieber @Toni_1962,
bitte nehmts mir nicht übel, ich schreib dies als liebgemeintes Offtopic-Kompliment an Euch beide:

Wenn das Anglerboard das kleine gallische Dorf ist, dann seid Ihr beiden der Schmied und der Fischhändler
(und wir alle wissen wer die Römer sind).

herzliche Grüße, macht weiter so,
duckundwech
Minimax

EDIT: grafische unterstützung: https://www.focus.de/fotos/auch-unt...eftig-vor-allem-fischhaendler_mid_550458.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass dann für alle bayerischen Gewässer mit Bade- / Bootsverbot auch ein Angelverbot gelten müsste?
> 
> Würde ich jetzt nichts von halten.



Warum sollte es? Es geht doch um die Begründung! In dem Fall wird der Zugang beschränkt, jedoch nur für Angler und nicht explizit die Entnahme über die Biomasse geregelt, wie es sein sollte. 

Aber ich denke übrigens, dass auch Angler bei der Ausführung ihres Hobbies nicht baden dürfen, wenn ein Badeverbot vorliegt. Oder gibt es da in Bayern Ausnahen für Angler? Gruß vom Schmied! ;-)


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Oktober 2018)

Ist halt eine von vielen Möglichkeiten, den Fischfang zu regulieren, sicher nicht die Beste.
Als anderes Beispiel, für die Bayerische Seenfischerei werden auch keine festen Quoten in kg oder Tonnen pro Gewässer vergeben, die Entnahme der Biomasse wird stattdessen über die Art und Menge der Fanggeräte geregelt. Wenn man direkt die entnommene Biomasse kontrollieren möchte, ist das viel schwieriger als z.B. bei Netzen oder Erlaubniskarten abzuzählen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo miteinander

die Fischereifachberatung sieht ja über die Fangliste was entnommen wurde und dementsprechend werden dann die Festsetzungen für den neuen Erlaubnisschein getroffen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## smithie (12. Oktober 2018)

Bei uns hier sieht die Fachberatung keine Fangliste...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Smithie
Hallo miteinander



smithie schrieb:


> Bei uns hier sieht die Fachberatung keine Fangliste...



Rein formalgesehen laufen alle Maßnahmen über die Untere Fischereibehörde (=Kreisverwaltungsbehörde=Landratsamt bzw. Stadtverwaltung). Die Fanglisten als auch die Besatzlisten werden im Normalfall mit dem Antrag auf Genehmigung für die neuen Erlaubnisscheine abgegeben.

Die Untere Fischereibehörde und damit auch Fischereifachberatung bestimmen im Einzelfall welche Unterlagen sie benötigen um ihre Entscheidung treffen zu können. Und dabei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass man mit der Genehmigung ja nicht bei Null anfängt. Meist läuft das ja über Jahre gleich ab. Da wird nicht viel geprüft.

Nur wenn neue Sachverhalte auftreten dann sieht die Sache anders aus.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## smithie (12. Oktober 2018)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Smithie
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> ...


Ich formuliere um 

Bei uns hat weder die Untere Fischereibehörde, noch die Fischereifachberatung je eine Fangliste gefordert, gesehen, ... 
Bisher wurde eine Erhöhung von Jahreskarten rein über einen formlosen Antrag mit Nennung Gewässer, Größe etc. gemacht und auch genehmigt.
Bei den neuen Erlaubnisscheinen wir lediglich darauf geachtet, dass die Anzahl zur genehmigten Anzahl passt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo

Darum habe ich ja geschrieben:



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und dabei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass man mit der Genehmigung ja nicht bei Null anfängt. Meist läuft das ja über Jahre gleich ab. Da wird nicht viel geprüft.



Für die "Altfälle" gibt es rein faktisch (nicht rechtlich) quasi "Bestandsschutz".

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## smithie (12. Oktober 2018)

Selbst bei neu hinzugekommenen Gewässern wurde nix angefordert.

Scheint wie immer bei Behörden unterschiedlich gemacht zu werden - wobei ich mich in dem Fall auch gar nicht beschweren will


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2018)

> In dem Fall wird der Zugang beschränkt, jedoch nur für Angler



Klingt auch wieder irreführend, denn ans Wasser dürfen ja alle, nur angeln darf halt nicht jeder.

Wenn Angler eingeschränkt werden, sollen aus Gleichheitsgründen also auch andere Nutzer eingeschränkt werden, wenn andere Nutzer eingeschränkt werden Angler aber nicht. Diese Art von Logik kenne ich ähnlich auch von Frauenbeauftragten. 

Das System, dass nur die entnommene Biomasse entscheidend ist, hab ich im Ausland schon erlebt.
Da musste man dann "fish-marker" erwerben. Wenn ein Fisch entnommen wurde, musste er mit diesem marker gekennzeichnet werden, der dann wertlos wurde. Wenn kein einsatzbereiter marker mehr vorhanden war, musste man das Angeln einstellen.

In manchen Forellenseen in D soll ja auch nach Kilo abgerechnet werden.

Mir ist aber lieber Angelzeit zu erwerben, als ne bestimmte Anzahl Biomasse.


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Oktober 2018)

Was soll da an Information  weitergegebe werden? Die Fachberater haben genau diese Auskunft gegeben.
Wir haben keine Probleme mehr weil wir eine Ringkarte haben. Begehung und Fangstatistik über 10 Jahre vorgelegt und alles war OK.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo willmalwassagen



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Was soll da an Information  weitergegebe werden? Die Fachberater haben genau diese Auskunft gegeben.
> .



Wenn Deine erste Aussage richtig ist, dann sabotiert die Fachberatung den korrekten Vollzug des Gesetztes. Ich beabsichtige dieser Sache nachzugehen, die Aufsichtsbehörde und ggflls. die Staatsanwaltschaft einzubeziehen. Darum nochmals die Frage:

Welche Behörde genau (Name).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------

